# O&w M5



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Long story, still smells like Swiss cheese! A buddy of mine was away for about 2 months partly on business and mostly to secure new contacts for vintage pieces overseas. For 2 months he has been sending himself packages supplying requests from within our bar meet group of collectors. Well he made many good contacts, secured some new pieces and specifically 2 vintage chronos under specific names for myself.

So that part has little to do with O&W. When he was over there touring the countries one of his tasks was to secure some new pieces among contacts and vintage pieces. Among them he picked up 8 O&W M5's. Now what a strange thing you may think. But not. The O&W M5 is one of the best value 2824 pieces there is in all of our minds. So below are my initial impressions of the piece along with a dirty pic after mountain biking, yes had to give it the torture test and yes thats dirt on the bezel numbers.

Be sure to grab one of these from our host here Mr. Roy, the guy who supplied me my first O&W and what brought me to this sick addicting place called RLT

The Dial: Overly impressed. We find it suits the needs of a touch of vintage, a touch of military in a diver format. Its easy to read, of quality and just plain unique. Its not superluminova but it does glow nicely including everything on the bezel, thats a nice touch. The non glossy finish is welcome and non glaring. Date wheel is an easy read.

The Bezel: It aligns at 12, what more can I say!. Its tight. All dots glow.

The Bracelet: Good enough quality to not need changing. Pins were a bugger to change these things were extremely tight.

The Case & Crown: Large enough, not super high, great for under the shirt cuff when the weather arrives. Polished on the sides and back, brushed top to match the bracelet. Crown threads long and well. Now here comes the picky part and you will notice this in my pics. I found the brushed finish on the bracelet and the case top perhaps too brushed for me, yes I said I was picky. So a very quick wipe with a cape cod cloth made it a little brighter, smoother and shinier for my own personal preference. Was fine the way it was, I like it even better now, did the bracelet in whole too. A very small spot of lube was added to the tube, the crown is much more smoother now like butter, and it does not take much.

So thats it. You want an ETA beater see Mr Roy I am sure he can help you and I am sure you will like this piece.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

What can I add to that? Well nothing really. Since I acquired my M5 a few weeks ago I think I've posted several times in different topics about how much I love it.

The only thing I didn't like was the bracelet; in my opinion it felt a bit thin and lightweight for such a nice watch. Thus, I put a double-thickness tan Di-Modell on it, and I have a brushed lumpy en route which I think will suit it very nicely.

The last thing I have to do is get a new glass for it.

My M5 is absolutely my favourite watch in my collection, without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Another for my list ,bloody great


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Nice, One of these days I would like to get one of those without the date.

Later,

William


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Nice, One of these days I would like to get one of those without the date.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Why without a date!?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Griff said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, One of these days I would like to get one of those without the date.
> ...


I don't really care for the mag on the crystal and I don't use the date very often. The symmetry of the dateless dial appeals to me and makes a considerable difference in the look of the watch. I have an M6 without date, and it gives it a very clean look.

Later,

William


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Can you get an M5 without the date ?

Dave


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ETCHY said:


> Can you get an M5 without the date ?
> 
> Dave


I have not enquired yet as to the availability, but O&W seem to make a large number of variations in dial arangements

among popular models.

Later,

William


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Can you get an M5 without the date ?
> 
> Dave


No you cant, there are no dateless M5 watches.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Just out of interest: Why is everybody so keen on the O&W M5 and why is nobody going for the O&W M1, since the only difference is the bezel?

I just wonder, since I might have to decide between these two on christmas 

regards

Jan


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

M5 dial gives a straightforward 2nd time zone and it looks better IMO


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's mine, taken today on the train down to Watford Junction


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

colinryan said:


> Here's mine, taken today on the train down to Watford Junction


Cool pic'

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what sort of looks did you get from fellow travellers? "look at that idiot photo'ing his watch







"


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

Haha well the guy sitting at the table opposite me gave me a few funny looks, that's for sure. But then he had a Lorus on his wrist, so I wouldn't have expected him to understand


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

JHM said:


> Just out of interest: Why is everybody so keen on the O&W M5 and why is nobody going for the O&W M1, since the only difference is the bezel?
> 
> I just wonder, since I might have to decide between these two on christmas
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with the M4 either. BTW, thanks to all who advised me on which of my watches to take on safari to Tanzania this year. Safari was great - M4 on O & W bracelet set loose didn't put a foot wrong in 2 1/2 weeks of dust, heat ( 40 C in Dubai on the way back ) and sea water. Looked good too imo. All pics are of lions etc I'm afraid tho rather than the watch - haven't _totally _lost it.....


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

colinryan said:


> What can I add to that? Well nothing really. Since I acquired my M5 a few weeks ago I think I've posted several times in different topics about how much I love it.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like was the bracelet; in my opinion it felt a bit thin and lightweight for such a nice watch. Thus, I put a double-thickness tan Di-Modell on it, and I have a brushed lumpy en route which I think will suit it very nicely.
> 
> ...


When yu get the brushed lumpy please post some good quality pics. I am thinking about this bracelet for my M5 (it's cuurenly on a Bond NATO which looks naff) and would be pleased to see how the combination works before I order it.

Rob


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I already did


































In my opinion this combination works very well. I also got a bond for it, but that lasted precisely 90 seconds before I decided that's one watch the bond doesn't suit.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like the lumpy but fail to see how that is an improvement on the original snug fitting bracelet. It's not up to Invicta standards







but it is perfectly serviceable.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

The original bracelet was in my opinion too lightweight and cheap-looking for such a nice watch, especially the clasp with the faux links on it. The lumpy is a very substantial bracelet, perhaps almost too substantial for the M5, but I do like the way it looks, and the way it sits on my wrist.

Perhaps if I find a bracelet which is similar in style to the original, but better quality, I'll buy that and replace the lumpy (which will then go on one of my Seiko monsters) but for the moment I rather like it the way it is.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes Colin, good point, the faux links are poor but who's looking at your inner wrist.







I have had far worse bracelets and considering the O&W's new price I think the bracelet is fine.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

What he said.

When you are in a really hot climate the lightweight bracelet is very welcome, and the last thing you want is a heavy bulking bracelet that really gets on yer "tits"


----------

